# BF3 Vorbestellen, aber welches?



## Niranda (17. Oktober 2011)

Huhu 

ich würde mir ja gern BF3 bei Amazon vorbestellen. Am liebsten noch als hartes Medium, da 3,5Gb mit meiner 1000er Leitung wenig Spaß machen...
Aber es gibt da zwei Versionen, dessen Unterschiede ich nicht verstehe:

http://www.amazon.de/EA-Battlefield...7DVM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318832785&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.de/Battlefield-3-Limited-Edition-PEGI/dp/B004M17DVW/ref=pd_cp_vg_1

Könnte mir das bitte jemand verraten? 

Desweiteren frag ich mich, ob mein System eigentlich ausreicht - bin nicht so sehr technik-freakig wie ihr 
- Intel Core2Quad 9550
- 4Gb DDR2
- ATI Radeon HD 4870X2
- Win7 64bit
- 1080p 24" Monitor...
- und ne X-Fi extreme Music oder so, falls das wichtig ist


----------



## Tribl (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi 
der Unterschied besteht darin wer das Spiel auf seine "Alterstauglichkeit" hin überprüft hat. 

Auf der einen Seite PEGI, die sozusagen eine Altersempfehlung für Europa abgeben und auf der anderen Seite die USK die nur für Deutschland gilt.

Es kann nun passieren das ein Spiel eine Pegi Einstufung von 18 kriegt, z.B. AvP  in Deutschland aber indiziert wird oder nur geschnitten auf den Markt kommt. 

Im Fall von BF3 sind beide Versionen identisch was den Inhalt des Spieles betrifft und du kannst die günstigere kaufen.


----------



## Vordack (17. Oktober 2011)

Falls Du eine Kreditkarte besitzt: Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition: Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games 

Mit 34 Euro + Versand etwas günstiger.


----------



## Lukecheater (17. Oktober 2011)

Wird das wieder multilingual? Ich hab nämlich BfBC2 auch als UK-Import bei amazon damals gekauft, weils deutlich günstiger war.


----------



## Brokensword (17. Oktober 2011)

hab ein Gerücht gehört, dass es die LE + Maps nur für Vorbesteller gibt und beim Release gibts nur die normale Version
halt ich zwar für Unwahrscheinlich, da ich aber die Maps haben will, währ eine Klarstellung nötig


----------



## chbdiablo (17. Oktober 2011)

Das Karkand-Mappack gibts nur für Vorbesteller in der Limited Edition gratis, ansonsten musst du dafür extra zahlen.


----------



## Niranda (17. Oktober 2011)

Der UK-Import ist aber in deutsch?


----------



## Vordack (18. Oktober 2011)

Niranda schrieb:


> Der UK-Import ist aber in deutsch?


 
Amazon.de: Kunden diskutieren: Multilanguage

EA-Foren

Im zweiten Link der erste Post, es hört sich gut an 

und hier der vierte oder so: 





> Um nochmal auf das Thema Multilingualität zurückzukommen, so habe ich jetzt Antwort von Okaysoft erhalten. Nach Rücksprache mit EA wurde bestätigt, dass BF3 definitiv multilingual sein wird. Vielleicht kann man das auch noch in die Liste aufnehmen, auch wenn das nur indirekt eine offizielle Bestätigung ist. Es wird sicherlich noch mehr Leute geben, die das interessiert. Und @Max, ich hoffe unser kleiner Zwist ist beigelegt und du bist nicht nachtragend .


----------



## Niranda (18. Oktober 2011)

danke :>
Also auf auf Amazon UK


----------



## Brokensword (18. Oktober 2011)

noch ne Frage zwecks Vorbestellung:

in den Läden liegen ja Vorbestellerboxen
ich hab noch nie eine gekauft, aber vermute, dass darin die Vorbestellercodes für die Items drin sind.
wenn das so ist, kann ich mir ja jetzt zb. beim Mediamarkt diese Box kaufen und wenn das Spiel released ist, hol ichs mir beim günstigsten Anbieter z.B. Saturn.

bitte korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch liege


----------



## chbdiablo (18. Oktober 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, zahlst du für die Vorbestellerbox bereits 50€ und kannst dir dann bei Release das volle Spiel nur dort auch holen, wo du schon bezahlt hast.


----------



## Brokensword (18. Oktober 2011)

sicher? auf der VBox steht 10€


----------



## tavrosffm (19. Oktober 2011)

hi.
hab auch nochmal eine frage zur le.
mir geht´s um die zusatzinhalte und zwar nur die zusätzlichen karten.
also laut chb diabolo bekommt mann diese nur wenn mann vorbestellt.ist das richtig so?
wäre ja grausam wenn alle die sich ihr game im laden geholt haben erst noch extra zahlen müssen.
da werden die spieler ja wieder außeinander gerissen wenn man irgendwo joinen will und die map nicht hat.
ich würde mein game halt gerne aus dem laden holen aber möchte natürlich nicht auf die maps verzichten.und sie erst später dazukaufen kommt auch nicht in frage.
auf die tools einer le die ich mir noch später erspielen kann kann ich getrost verzichten aber nicht auf die maps.


----------



## Brokensword (19. Oktober 2011)

so ahnscheinend gibts Fehlinformationen.
ich hab mir die Vorbestellerbox geholt, diese beinhaltet nur Codes für Specact-Set und Dog Tag Pack, dass man die Karten bekommt steht zwar auf dem Cover drauf, es gibt aber kein Code dafür. Also kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Maps in der LE dabei sind und man somit auf die Vorbestellung verzichten kann. Wer sich trozdem nicht sicher ist, kann ja einfach direkt bei EA nachfragen.

zu der Vorbestellerbox: die kostet 10€, wenn man sich bei Release, das Spiel im selben Laden kauft und den Vbox Kassenzettel noch hat, werden die 10€ vom Kaufpreis abgerechnet. Man bekommt also die 8 Skins und 10 Dog Tags zum Spiel dazu und zahlt nichts drauf. Das Dlc was bei amazon angeboten wird, soll angeblich als kostenloses Update kommen und ansonsten gibt da keine Extras, also würd ich persönlich davon abraten, dass man sich dort die USK Version holt, da noch 5€ ab 18 Gebühr anfallen und das persönliche Abholen/Ausweiskontrolle.


----------



## tavrosffm (19. Oktober 2011)

ahh na gut.thx brokensword für die info.
heißt also auch dass ich mir nicht unbedingt so einen 10 € vorbesteller cupon bei saturn holen muss sondern am donnerstag in den laden meines vertrauens gehe mir die le schnappe und alles an zusatz maps habe oder? 

finde es nur zu dumm dass die ganzen news und magazine (auch hier auf pcg) immer schreiben "vorbesteller der le erhalten back to karkand mappack kostenlos".
richtig sollte es heißen "käufer der le erhalten back to karkand kostenlos".
einfach nur mal die leute abstressen und dafür sorgen dass sie vorbestellen 
ich sehe da auch keinen grund mir games bei amazon zu bestellen wenn ich extra noch 5 € drauflegen muss (ab 18 ) das spiel nur direkt entgegen nehmen darf und z.b. nicht aus der packstation und dann auch meißt nur am erscheinungstag die lieferung bekomme.
ich gehe mit sicherheit davon aus dass ich bf3 am mittwoch schon bei saturn und co bekomme und wohl gegen 24.00 uhr installieren bzw. zocken kann.
von daher spricht also nichts für einen kauf bei amazon es sei denn man hat zugeschlagen als das spiel billig angeboten wurde...aber das schnäppchen war ja mal bei amazon als sie noch klein und unbedeutend waren.
heute zahlt man ja teilweise drauf wenn man dort bestellt.
geldgierige marktstrategie


----------



## Brokensword (19. Oktober 2011)

ja ich geh davon aus 
und der Begriff Vorbestellerbox(Cupon) ist irgendwie nicht passen, da man nix vorbestellt, sonder einfach 2 Keys für Items bekommt. Die gehen wahrscheinlich davon aus, dass die Vbox Käufer, sich das Game direkt bei release holen und den vollen Preis bezahlen. Es ist ja mitleirweile bei uns so, dass neue games ziemlich schnell auf 40€ fallen. So haben die dann 10-15 € mehr Gewinn


----------



## tavrosffm (19. Oktober 2011)

um meine verwirrung komplett zu machen hier nochmal eine heutige news der pcg zu dem thema.
Battlefield 3: Alle Multiplayer-Maps, Flugzeugträger, Boote, Base-Jumps und Back to Karkand-Preview im Video [Video des Tages]

also stehe ich schon wieder da mit meiner frage: was bekomme ich (oder nicht) wenn ich am releasetag in ein
kaufhaus gehe und mir die le holen will?
(definition kaufhaus>meißt mehrstöckiges gebäude mit teilweise planlos verwirrt und überfragten verkäufern die sich hinter regale voller ware verstecken von denen sie nichts wissen wenn sie dazu gefragt werden) 

a.) keine le
b.) die le ohne die zusatz maps aber mit zusatz gedöns dass ich mir auch erspielen kann
c.) die le mit zusatz maps und gedöns

bei diesem frage/antwort spiel sind auch die pcg redakteure herzlich aufgefordert mitzumachen.
da sie meine standart gamesseite online repräsentieren und mich ab und an mit ihren news und tests durcheinander bringen und ich mir auch zu jedem video clip auf der seite die schei. werbung ansehen muss und ständig von popups zu irgendeinem mmo game genervt werde.
des öfteren kaufe ich mir aber auch die pcg /pcg hw zeitschrift.


----------



## Brokensword (19. Oktober 2011)

habs auch gerade gesehen und bin verwirrt

denn wenns wirklich nur für Vorbesteller ist, müsste in meiner Box auch ein Key für die Maps sein

edit: 2 Möglichkeit > im Laden gibts nur die normale Edition und ich bekomm die LE mit dem Vbox Kassenzettel


----------



## tavrosffm (19. Oktober 2011)

also das habe ich bisher noch nie gesehen dass man im laden nicht auch die le bekommt.
vor zwei wochen die rage anarchy edition bei saturn gekauft und davor viele andere angeblich "exclusive titel"
also ich denke auch du wirst auf jeden fall durch dein coupon eine le bekommen und darin ist dann der code für die maps enthalten.
ob ich mir am erscheinungs tag auch eine le schnappen kann werde ich dann wohl sehen.
ansonsten werde ich es mir einen tag später online zulegen.
so ein rotziger hick hack von verpeilten marktstrategen.
ich könnt


----------



## TonydieMatrix (19. Oktober 2011)

noch zur Hardware, du wirst es maximal auf mittel spielen können Grafisch, ich habe auch eine 4870X2 allerdingt mit nem GPU Takt von 890 statt 750  und 24 Ghz X6. 

noch eine 4870X2 rein oder eine 5970   6990^^


----------



## phily (20. Oktober 2011)

offtopic, aber ich wollt nicht nen eigenen thread dafür aufmachen: ab welcher uhrzeit kann man mit dem zocken am 27. oktober eigentlich loslegen?


----------



## chbdiablo (20. Oktober 2011)

Schwer zu sagen, wenn man jetzt schon versucht eine Version zu aktivieren steht 04:00 Uhr dabei.

Selbst wenn die Server ab 0 Uhr online gehen bzw. das Spiel via Origin freigeschalten wird, gibts da bestimmt ein paar Problemchen. Wenn du eine Downloadversion hast müssen außerdem erst noch deine Dateien entschlüsselt werden.


----------



## phily (21. Oktober 2011)

ok, mit problemen rechne ich in jedem fall, ist ja eigentlich schon traditionell. ne downloadversion hab ich zum glück nicht (also noch hab ich natürlich gar keine),bestellt hab ich die normale le. weiß ja euch noch gar nicht genau wann amazon liefert.


----------



## tavrosffm (25. Oktober 2011)

also um meine vorherigen posts mal zum ende zu bringen.
ich konnte heute im karstadt frankfurt eine le mit usk ergattern für 54€    
und ja ist back to karkand ist auch dabei.

nun mal eine andere frage.was kann ich denn schon vorab laden bzw installieren bevor am 28. die server platt gehen da sie den ansturm wohl nicht standhalten werden?


----------



## Sylabeth (25. Oktober 2011)

Zum Download, man konnte es doch schon vor einiger Zeit downloaden? Zumindest habe ich das schon getan


----------



## riotmilch (26. Oktober 2011)

Weis hier vllt jemand wann mit der PC Games Abo Prämie rechnen kann?
Beim Verlag bekomme ich keine Antwort, in Thread zum Thema PC Games und Abo auch nicht.


----------

